# Chinchilla specialist



## tinamm (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi - can anyone help please? I'm looking for a Chinchilla Specialist Vet. Can anyone help me?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you asked at your local vets, try googling it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

where abouts are you from?


----------



## SypeFubbemy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello. And Bye.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

SypeFubbemy said:


> Hello. And Bye.


who said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tinamary said:


> who said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i think it was a ghost


----------



## SypeFubbemy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello. And Bye.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try this forum. Someone on there may know of a specialist vet in your area

CHINformative - The UK Chinchilla Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------

